# Next week and a half!



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

With what I have observed the last two weeks and then this week I honestly believe that the next 10 days are going to be mass slaughters up in the pridelands. The northern birds are starting to stage in the area and a lot of the corn is NOT taken off yet so they are still feeding in the barley fields, which is great for yours truly.
What do the rest of you think. Are the northern birds just starting to stage in your area or have a lot moved on already.

One scary thing is the number of swans that we have seen up here. They usually don't stage up here until early and mid november so an early winter seems likely.

Hopefully one of those airplanes comes over me this weekend as I actually got a tag this year.
Just wondering what your thoughts are on what stage in the migration we are in now.
I think the best is just around the corner, some may disagree, just curious as to your thoughts.

cootkiller


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

ever since early goose things seem to be a week early. ran into a few large groups of 3curl greenies by you last Friday. Then even noticed more on Sunday along with some drake widgeons. All birds had a good amount of fat on them not quite as much that you may see in Nov - but more so than usual. However did not notice much for cans and drake greenwings which seem to be synomious for the 3rd week of Oct.
i think you are rifgt that the last front stirred them up a little, and they are warming up for a push


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I saw great numbers of snows last weekend around my area. By Sunday, the lake north of my house was full of snow's. I think that the first push of birds are coming if they aren't here already. The next two to three weeks should produce some great hunting. I can't wait! :sniper:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

thanks for the info Booster - something is definitly in the air....pardon the pun


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I hope all of you waterfowlers are out so I have less competition for my pheasant hunting spots :beer:

Hope to see some of you in some small town cafe's this weekend!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Agri-Weather said today northern provinces have up to 8" of snow on the ground from last week. And unlikely to melt off. Should push something down. Interesting on coots swan comment. My area used to have major swan #s stage here.......not since the flood and the water got deep. Hardly see them anymore in the fall.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Dick,

I think there is UP TO 8" and some are worried that it MIGHT NOT melt off.
Last I heard is it was going...

I have brothers with a few acres left to bring in - not a lot - but sure sucks that you still can't park the combines, but probaby have to set up all the drying equipment too. I probably would have been killed if I had said YAHOO about the snow.

M.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Hunting has been absolutely horrible in central MN. I hope the weather changes again and pushes some down. Otherwise I am going to have to stick to bowhunting.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Hunting has been absolutely horrible in central MN. I hope the weather changes again and pushes some down. Otherwise I am going to have to stick to bowhunting.


WHEWWW!, for a minute there I was afraid you were going to say you would be coming here to hunt! HAHAHAHAHA :toofunny:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Sunday I bagged a BWT and Goldeneye out of the same spot...seems a bit early for the whistler...


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Remmi, now that's funny! :laugh:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

The funny thing is...never mind.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Maple Duck, I've never met you but you'd be more than welcome to hunt w/me and my crew anytime! I can't promise success, but I can promise fun! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I actually really wanted to come this year. Couldn't get anybody to go with me. I thought about coming by myself, but decided I would hunt here in MN instead. I'm sure it would be a lot of fun. After the last 2 weeks hunting here, getting 3 ducks would be considered successful to me.  I'll have to pass my time trying to tag one of the big 8's I've been watching.


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

maple, i have been hunting around west port. between sauk centre and alexandria and things have really picked up. last night goose hunting we were in a field which has been holding about 150 geese. looking in the sky it looks like a few more are coming. more mallards feeding too. the corn crop is finally getting harvested which is helping alot. good luck


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Definetly seeing more snows with each passing day and today we had specks in the decoys. I can't even imagine what the next two weeks have to offer. I am in heaven!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Location: On NODAK Outdoors Booooosting My EGOOOOOOO!!!!!


 :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have been seeing huge flocks of teal, widgeon, and pinnies still, I think there are going to several good weeks of hunting if the snow stays up north and our weather holds!!! Good for us but mostly good for the farmers!!!


----------

